# Alice in wonderland themed halloween party



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

I am hosting a different type of "alice in wonderland" halloween party this year. I am wanting to make it more like a evil wonderland were the queen has been killed and everyone has become evil but I need some help with decoration ideas, game ideas and some character ideas please.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The best I've seen for a Malice in Wonderland theme is *The Halloween Lady's* _Through the Looking Glass_ http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady-albums-through-looking-glass-2011.html Just look through her album for inspiration.


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

oh wow those decorations are awesome and have gave me some great ideas now i just need some food ideas and some game ideas


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Love the party idea. 

How about tea party food ala undead. 

Poisonous Mushrooms - Mushroom meringue cookies. 










Serve drinks in "poison bottles" labelled "Drink Me"










Here are some great labels. 










Cupcakes










Or you could serve roasted chicken, put some pink feathers around it and call it Roasted Flamingo. 

Or perhaps, baked Dormouse?


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow thanks for the good food ideas


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is one more for you. 










Cheshire Cat Cheese Ball

This grinning cat made from cheddar cheese is one party dip that's almost too perfect to eat. Make the eyes from apple halves, the whiskers from spaghetti pieces, the ears and nose from tortilla chips, and the teeth from blanched almonds.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have made some eat me and drink me labels and tr tutorials are on my profile 
If you go to my profile and click least started threads, they should be there


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

ok i think i have all the decorations and food down now to find a couple of games any ideas??


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Scavenger hunt? 
Flamingo Croquet?


----------



## malice_in_unwonderland (Jul 23, 2012)

i tried to do a scavenger hunt last and i just couldn't get it together.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

If you want then you can message me a list of the locations you would like to use and what will be hiddn there and I could make up riddles for you? I make a scavenger hunt every year so it has become easy now


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I found this project making LARGE Playing cards with the Alice In Wonderland theme.







Details here:
http://www.bhg.com/halloween/crafts/free-halloween-printables-projects/#page=22


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Other ideas, that might inspire.....not sure how crafty you are.








Make the Rabbits Hat:
http://www.bhg.com/halloween/crafts/wacky-white-rabbits-hat/








Make these...
http://www.bhg.com/halloween/parties/alice-in-wonderland-halloween-party/#page=4








Invitations how to:
http://www.bhg.com/halloween/parties/alice-in-wonderland-halloween-party/#page=2
























There is also a bright blue colored punch recipe, printable drink labels, and recipes for food...just follow the links. Would only need a few adjustments here and there to give it a SPOOKIER look...... Have fun! H1


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

I have been pinning ideas for an alice in wonderland/twisted fairy tales theme for a future party for over a year... 

here is a link to my board... it has a ton of links for props, food, invitations, favors 

http://pinterest.com/propmistress/fairy-tales/


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I did an Alice theme a few years ago, I'll get out my pictures and see if I can get them in an album on here


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I FINALLY got the photos into my album on here, feel free to take a look
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/13ghosts-albums-halloween-2010.html


----------

